# Veggies



## Mother Hen (Jul 13, 2017)

I like most veggies ( sweet corn [ corn on the cob], carrots, lettuce, spinach, MUSHROOMS, etc). The ones I seriously dislike are orka, Lima beans. I don't really care for peas but will eat them in Mac salad.


----------



## goatgurl (Jul 13, 2017)

I love almost all veggies, not a fan of egg plant or sweet peppers


----------



## Mother Hen (Jul 13, 2017)

May I ask what's wrong with sweet peppers?


----------



## Alaskan (Jul 13, 2017)

Sweet peppers are poison....

Unless you scorch/roast them, then puree them into a cream soup.


----------



## goatgurl (Jul 13, 2017)

many years ago green peppers and I made a deal, I don't eat them and they won't make me sick.  hot peppers don't bother me at all but green ones make me sick as a dog.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 13, 2017)

I like almost everything. I hate bananas, but they aren't a vegetable.


----------



## Alaskan (Jul 14, 2017)

Sad Baymule...bananas are great.


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Jul 14, 2017)

I love okra! I'mnot a big fan of spinach.


----------



## lcertuche (Jul 14, 2017)

Tomatoes and okra head up my favorites but I like almost any veggie.


----------



## lcertuche (Jul 14, 2017)

Baymule said:


> I like almost everything. I hate bananas, but they aren't a vegetable.


I used to love bananas but all the sudden I was allergic. I can't even remember what they taste like now.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 15, 2017)

Alaskan said:


> Sad Baymule...bananas are great.





lcertuche said:


> I used to love bananas but all the sudden I was allergic. I can't even remember what they taste like now.



Bananas are mooshy, they stink, they taste gross  and they are absolutely disgusting.


----------



## babsbag (Jul 15, 2017)

I don't like brussel sprouts or lima beans. I'll eat almost anything else, peas if I have to. But the only thing I will eat out of a can is corn.


----------



## Sourland (Jul 17, 2017)

Vegetables - like them all - except for egg plant.  I make a great creamed spinach using my MIL's recipe.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jul 17, 2017)

I have made egg plant for people that said they didn't like it and they changed their mind.  It's often the technique used to prep it that makes the difference.


----------



## lcertuche (Jul 17, 2017)

We like just about all vegetables. One son doesn't like mushrooms if they are not ground up to nothing. He says it's a texture thing. Other son says the same thing about onions.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 17, 2017)

I like most of them (even okra) with the exception of beets. Yuck, taste like dirt!


----------



## Alaskan (Jul 17, 2017)

RollingAcres said:


> I like most of them (even okra) with the exception of beets. Yuck, taste like dirt!


Maybe you keep forgetting to wash the dirt off?


----------



## Sourland (Jul 17, 2017)

Alaskan said:


> Maybe you keep forgetting to wash the dirt off?



  Maybe.  I have eaten a lot of beets, and they never tasted like dirt, but I always wash them.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 17, 2017)

Alaskan said:


> Maybe you keep forgetting to wash the dirt off?



Maybe I like dirt as is, not flavored with beets! Bahaha


----------



## Alaskan (Jul 17, 2017)

Possible,  possibly


----------



## lcertuche (Jul 19, 2017)

I love beets. Why do people keep saying they taste like dirt?


----------



## Sourland (Jul 19, 2017)

lcertuche said:


> I love beets. Why do people keep saying they taste like dirt?



They don't wash them ?


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 19, 2017)

lcertuche said:


> I love beets. Why do people keep saying they taste like dirt?


Because that's how it tasted to me.  But I've only had it once, never dare to try it again. I might try it again if someone else cook it. I'd not want to waste my money buying beets then not liking it again, just sayin'.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 19, 2017)

I used to grow them, I'd pickle them with clove, cinnamon stick and vinegar/ honey. They were so good! I really need to grow some again....


----------



## lcertuche (Jul 21, 2017)

Pickled beets...


----------



## Sourland (Jul 21, 2017)

lcertuche said:


> Pickled beets...



There's a restaurant in Chincoteague, Va. (Etta's Channelside) that serves pickled beets.  They've been on the menu for the 45 + years we have been going there.


----------



## lcertuche (Jul 22, 2017)

Beets are my favorite any kind of pickle.


----------



## Farmer Connie (Jul 25, 2017)

Sweet potato pie!
Apple dumplings..
Baked pinto and northern beans.
Red cabbage/carrot Cole slaw.
Egg plant Parmigianino
Sweet potato chips.
Watermelon injected with booze..


----------



## Alaskan (Jul 26, 2017)

Farmer Connie said:


> Sweet potato pie!
> Apple dumplings..
> Baked pinto and northern beans.
> Red cabbage/carrot Cole slaw.
> ...


Is this your dinner? Or your favorite foods?


----------



## Farmer Connie (Jul 26, 2017)

Alaskan said:


> Is this your dinner? Or your favorite foods?


Dishes prepared from our garden with the exception of the apples and the booze.. Haha
Egg plant was a hit this year! _A recent favorite_. 
Apples are _a favorite as well _but it gets too hot here in fl. I bought a hybrid apple tree from TSC last year and it said on the tag "hot climates"... it lasted till June and bbq-ed in our heat.
Watermelon grows like a weed. One of my favorite weeds.
Bean Beans! The magical fruit! Can I have more than one favorite?
Good thread btw!!!
This web site is awesome


----------



## Farmer Connie (Jul 26, 2017)

Baymule said:


> I used to grow them, I'd pickle them with clove, cinnamon stick and vinegar/ honey. They were so good! I really need to grow some again....


OMG


----------



## Farmer Connie (Jul 26, 2017)

Mike CHS said:


> I have made egg plant for people that said they didn't like it and they changed their mind.  It's often the technique used to prep it that makes the difference.


----------



## Farmer Connie (Jul 26, 2017)

RollingAcres said:


> Maybe I like dirt as is, not flavored with beets! Bahaha


Lol


----------



## Farmer Connie (Jul 26, 2017)

Mother Hen said:


> I like most veggies ( sweet corn [ corn on the cob], carrots, lettuce, spinach, MUSHROOMS, etc). The ones I seriously dislike are orka, Lima beans. I don't really care for peas but will eat them in Mac salad.


Try deep fried orka! W/eggwash, seasoned flour.. Dip in thousand island or ranch or _______.
You might change your mind.. I did.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 26, 2017)

Farmer Connie said:


> Try deep fried orka! W/eggwash, seasoned flour.. Dip in thousand island or ranch or _______.
> You might change your mind.. I did.


Mmmm fried okra!


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 26, 2017)

Alaskan said:


> Is this your dinner? Or your favorite foods?


Hahahaha


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 26, 2017)

Farmer Connie said:


> Dishes prepared from our garden with the exception of the apples and the booze.. Haha
> Egg plant was a hit this year! _A recent favorite_.
> Apples are _a favorite as well _but it gets too hot here in fl. I bought a hybrid apple tree from TSC last year and it said on the tag "hot climates"... it lasted till June and bbq-ed in our heat.
> Watermelon grows like a weed. One of my favorite weeds.
> ...





You can make your own booze too. I have apples here, the trees are loaded with them this year. In the fall I'll have apples and perhaps apple booze as well! 
I recently tried some apple pie moonshine and it was really tasty. Guess what I'll be doing with my apples!


----------



## Mother Hen (Jul 26, 2017)

RollingAcres said:


> You can make your own booze too. I have apples here, the trees are loaded with them this year. In the fall I'll have apples and perhaps apple booze as well!
> I recently tried some apple pie moonshine and it was really tasty. Guess what I'll be doing with my apples!


   I love apple pie but apple pie moonshine isn't my thing- doesn't even sound appealing.


----------



## Alaskan (Jul 26, 2017)

Apple schnapps is good


----------

